# Directv Stream Buffering issue questions.



## ccccsdad (Oct 26, 2018)

I recently got Directv Stream and have been having a really odd problem. When I use the proprietary streaming box from Directv or my Roku Ultra (DTV Stream App) , I get about a 10 second buffer every time I change channels. The picture is somewhat blurry and any scrolling graphics have a bad judder, after about 10 seconds it clears up. If I change channels, it does the same thing. 

If I use the Directv Stream App with my Apple TV or Amazon Fire Cube, there is no buffering issue at all, only when using the DTV Stream box, or my Roku Ultra with the DTV Stream App. I've tried hardwire with ethernet, and connecting via wifi both 2.4 an 5ghz. I Ran a speed test on my Roku both and my speeds were fine. ( Ethernet 93mpbs and wife 234mbps), so I not it's not my internet. 
I've hooked up to different TV's in my house to make sure it wasn't an issue with my TV's. I've also completely switched out cabling. I've even tried 8 different DTV Streaming boxes and nothing resolves this issue

When I reached out to DTV they said this is not a known issue and have not had any complaints of this. When I reached out to ROKU customer support they said the issue must be with DTV. Any suggestions?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have 11 Osprey boxes. 4 Apple TV’s and a fire stick and don’t have that issue on any of them Sometimes the Ospreys will be a little blurry at initial turn on for 5 seconds but after it’s fine You may be speed testing fine but could be having other ISP or network issues


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ccccsdad said:


> When I reached out to ROKU customer support they said the issue must be with DTV. Any suggestions?


If you happen to have an different router laying around, you might try swapping out the router.

It sounds the problem devices are trying to be more conservative in finding an optimal rate when starting a new stream. Are there lots of devices sharing your Wi-fi such that the Stream Device and Ultra might be worried about competition? I'm grasping a straws but it sounds like where we're at.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

How are those devices connected to your home internet? Perhaps the download speed is a bit slower at the "buffering" devices? WiFi speeds can vary considerably at different locations in your home.


----------



## ccccsdad (Oct 26, 2018)

I've connected via wifi and ethernet, and the only time I have an issue is with the Osprey box and with my Roku, No issues with the app on any other streaming device which causes me to think it's some common trait the Osprey and Roku share that's causing the issue. I even connected my ROKU via hotspot using my iPhone and going through my Verizon cellular network, and I still am having the same issue.


----------



## ccccsdad (Oct 26, 2018)

harsh said:


> If you happen to have an different router laying around, you might try swapping out the router.
> 
> It sounds the problem devices are trying to be more conservative in finding an optimal rate when starting a new stream. Are there lots of devices sharing your Wi-fi such that the Stream Device and Ultra might be worried about competition? I'm grasping a straws but it sounds like where we're at.


Funny thing is, I connected my Roku using my iPhone going through my cellular provider (Verizon) and I had the same issue.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ccccsdad said:


> I've connected via wifi and ethernet, and the only time I have an issue is with the Osprey box and with my Roku, No issues with the app on any other streaming device which causes me to think it's some common trait the Osprey and Roku share that's causing the issue. I even connected my ROKU via hotspot using my iPhone and going through my Verizon cellular network, and I still am having the same issue.


The Roku and the Osprey build up a buffer to maintain the bit rate. This is why also if your internet craps out the box keeps playing for a good 30-45 seconds. I have seen the Ospreys burst over 30Mbps at times on my network My theory would be is your internet or network is slow on these bursts causing the buffer to take longer to build


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ccccsdad said:


> Funny thing is, I connected my Roku using my iPhone going through my cellular provider (Verizon) and I had the same issue.


I'd endeavor to take Wi-fi out of the equation whenever possible.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> My theory would be is your internet or network is slow on these bursts causing the buffer to take longer to build


This assumes that large buffers need to be amassed in the first place and it doesn't sound like that's necessary given a >230Mbps Internet speed test result. Buffer building should be done as it can be, not as a precondition for getting out of the blocks. The device knew what bandwidth it was getting before the "channel change" so it doesn't doesn't seem reasonable to throw information away unless the CDN changes with each channel change.

Contrary to the latest flurry of bandwidth whining, gigabit speeds aren't required for HD.


----------



## ccccsdad (Oct 26, 2018)

harsh said:


> I'd endeavor to take Wi-fi out of the equation whenever possible.


So do I, but I'm just trying to exhaust all resources.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ccccsdad said:


> So do I, but I'm just trying to exhaust all resources.


If wired isn't working, Wi-fi isn't likely to improve the situation unless there's something terribly wrong with your wired system. Temporary (overland) wiring should tell you if there's anything you can do and if that doesn't work, then you make fundamental changes (i.e. a different router and/or switch[es]). Finding what works and tracing back may be just as efficient at eliminating possibilities.

I once had a Wi-fi problem at work where Apple released a new iOS version and the "upgraded" iPhones all began to have serious issues. As it turned out, the problem was with the WAP and replacing it with a router fixed the problem (but severed the LAN connections). Soon after the first iOS dot release I re-installed the original WAP and everything has been fine since. Sometimes devices (and/or their associated firmware) decide to get uppity. Quality of Service (QoS) features can also not work like they should.


----------



## ccccsdad (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

I have DTV[Uverse Internet] for several years with 3 TVS with Wi-Fi all hooked to Wi-Fi streaming, along with 3 laptops connected to the ATT Gateway. TV's have firmware updates on all the time......etc. 

With ATT Internet for example, there is a DSL SPEED check to the house that I check time to time, in my case. To the house it stays at a 108 Mbps.. To do a server speed check, that averages, in my neighborhood, 75Mbps or more during the daytime hours. Something to consider: lifespan of internet router - Search (bing.com) 

Just my input for internet connection/speed


----------



## joedowneyiii (9 mo ago)

ccccsdad said:


> I recently got Directv Stream and have been having a really odd problem. When I use the proprietary streaming box from Directv or my Roku Ultra (DTV Stream App) , I get about a 10 second buffer every time I change channels. The picture is somewhat blurry and any scrolling graphics have a bad judder, after about 10 seconds it clears up. If I change channels, it does the same thing.
> 
> If I use the Directv Stream App with my Apple TV or Amazon Fire Cube, there is no buffering issue at all, only when using the DTV Stream box, or my Roku Ultra with the DTV Stream App. I've tried hardwire with ethernet, and connecting via wifi both 2.4 an 5ghz. I Ran a speed test on my Roku both and my speeds were fine. ( Ethernet 93mpbs and wife 234mbps), so I not it's not my internet.
> I've hooked up to different TV's in my house to make sure it wasn't an issue with my TV's. I've also completely switched out cabling. I've even tried 8 different DTV Streaming boxes and nothing resolves this issue
> ...


I seem to have the same problem. ie: DTV Stream buffering alot on my Roku. My Roku almost never buffers on any other channels just DTV Stream Channel. It seems to happen the most if I connect to the internet (ethernet) on my PC while watching DTV on Roku. Sometime just stutters & loads back up quickly but sometimes shuts down w/ error message to "Check connection" If I check connection it's always 48 to 52 mbps = strong. I'm having provider come to inspect my router today to see if it's a router issue. I somehow believe it's DTV Streams issue. I never had issues w/ original DTV or ATTNow. Issue started w/ everything changed over to DTV Stream a few months ago. My other hypothesis is, There as been a lot of solar storm activity lately but why would it only affect DTV Stream & not any other Roku Channels? If it is my router, I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

Does DTV have their own streaming box that is Wi-Fi for 2 or 3 TV's?


----------



## joedowneyiii (9 mo ago)

Teetertotter said:


> Does DTV have their own streaming box that is Wi-Fi for 2 or 3 TV's?


I'm not sure about what Directv offers. We use Roku Boxes. We've found Roku to be the best deal for streaming. You would have to have a Roku box for each TV but they are easy to set up & use. Plugs to tv w/ HDMI. Links to your wifi using easy search & enter your pass code. You can even take your Roku with you when you travel & hook up to other TV's using wifi pass code & have access to you channels & services. Each device only needs about 7 or 8 mbps to run. Roku has thousands of free channels plus dozens of pay Streaming services. You can get Roku's from $30 to $100 online or evan at Walmart. We have 2 low end $30 models & enjoy them. (LOL, except DTV Stream seems to buffer alot. It's really only an annoyance, not a problem. DTV seems to "studder buffer", ei: drops off for a few seconds then comes back.)


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Teetertotter said:


> Does DTV have their own streaming box that is Wi-Fi for 2 or 3 TV's?


They have their own streaming box with a remote that uses either WiFi or Ethernet. Not sure if you mean one box to feed 2 or 3 TV's or a separate box for each TV. You would need a separate box for each TV. Or they have apps for most streaming boxes so you don't have to have their own streaming box but from reading on here about it....most people seem to prefer having the box/remote for the service.


----------



## joedowneyiii (9 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> They have their own streaming box with a remote that uses either WiFi or Ethernet. Not sure if you mean one box to feed 2 or 3 TV's or a separate box for each TV. You would need a separate box for each TV. Or they have apps for most streaming boxes so you don't have to have their own streaming box but from reading on here about it....most people seem to prefer having the box/remote for the service.


My logic, when we bought the Rokus', was Roku offers thousands of other streaming channels, pick & choose. If selecting a DTV box you only get DTV & their selection of other channels. You become locked in. Roku gives you the opportunity to change, pick & choose. As an example I've considered SLING TV but I've read bad reviews about them, but we still have a choice to switch without needing more streaming equipment. Wish you luck on your endeavor. We bought our Roku's 7 years ago & have never had any serious issues. We enjoy Netflix, Pandora, Paramount, Peacock & Disney to name a few, all on Roku. Have a good day.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

You can install those apps on the DTV Stream box also. The box does more than just DirecTV Stream.


----------



## joedowneyiii (9 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> You can install those apps on the DTV Stream box also. The box does more than just DirecTV Stream.


----------

